# Throttle cable for 67 400 with Edelbrock 1406



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Hoping someone can come to my aid! My car has a sticky throttle, and looking at the cable it looks both broken and not straight at all to the wire run, which probably explains things:










So I'm fine with buying a new throttle cable, but there's something like 15 different cables on Ames. Can anyone tell me the right cable to get, and if not, how to decide which one to buy? Some measurements:


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

To check if the cable is part of the "stickiness", disconnect it from the carb (at the point that is at the 7-1/4" mark on your last photo). Once disconnected from the carb on my 67, the cable moves very freely from under the hood. I can push and pull the cable from under the hood and make the go-pedal move on it's own. This would prove if the cable is causing any binding. I don't see any obvious problems in your photos. If anything is funny looking, it might be at the black plastic piece at the bracket, but I can't see it very well.

Once the cable is disconnected, work the carb throttle without the spring. All I can say is feel for it binding. It should want to spring back, but it will be slight.

Regarding the AMES cables...IIRC, they give lengths, but it is not real obvious were to measure from or to. Your cable looks to be universal and adjustable. You should be able to call them, get clarification on measuring the set-up, and compare your set up to the ones they have available.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

N149CP is the universal cable that AMES offers, but it appears to come with several lengths. There are eyelet to eyelet dimensions that should be pretty easy to measure given that the cable has been removed. Here's the info on that cable from their website...



Ames Part Detail


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Never saw that cable setup. Back up a foot and take another pic, if you can. Might want to get a GTO cable bracket, too.

Also, add a secondary throttle spring. You want a backup in case one breaks!!


----------



## NeiLeMans (Aug 27, 2021)

I ditched all the old cables when swapping out the quadrajet for Edelbrock and went with Lokar throttle and kickdown cables, especially when I found them attached by a bag tie and a zip tie ( I kid you not). Sure glad I hadn't driven many miles before I noticed that!!!!
Is the spring very stiff or binding? Pic attached of my set up.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

The heavier the return spring the harder to push to go pedal. Also a heavier spring makes the wear on the throttle bore increase as it has to bear the load
Best to find the EXACT problem and fix that and not throw parts at it


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Sorry for taking so long to get back, been a long week!



Sick467 said:


> Once the cable is disconnected, work the carb throttle without the spring. All I can say is feel for it binding. It should want to spring back, but it will be slight.


The carb throttle feels good with the cable removed, I can't feel binding. Here's a pic of the black plastic part, it looks broken to me:












armyadarkness said:


> Never saw that cable setup. Back up a foot and take another pic, if you can. Might want to get a GTO cable bracket, too.


Here you go:












NeiLeMans said:


> I ditched all the old cables when swapping out the quadrajet for Edelbrock and went with Lokar throttle and kickdown cables, especially when I found them attached by a bag tie and a zip tie ( I kid you not). Sure glad I hadn't driven many miles before I noticed that!!!!
> Is the spring very stiff or binding? Pic attached of my set up.


Looks like we have different brackets as well as cables - is yours the SRK-4000 on Lokar : Mounting Brackets If so, I'm thinking to go for the lokar cable + that, since you seem to have the same carb setup as me.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, it looks broken, but maybe not functionally...just cosmetically. Without toughing and feeling it myself, I'd say that the outer braided sleeve has let go at the plastic head and slid back some, but this may not hinder it as good functioning cable.

Did you work the cable, once disconnected from the carb, in and out to feel for binding there?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> Yes, it looks broken, but maybe not functionally...just cosmetically. Without toughing and feeling it myself, I'd say that the outer braided sleeve has let go at the plastic head and slid back some, but this may not hinder it as good functioning cable.
> 
> Did you work the cable, once disconnected from the carb, in and out to feel for binding there?


Look at it again in an exploded view. Doesn't that adjusting nut with the hole in it near cables end look like it could be making contact with the fast idle cam on the carb? Maybe it is catching?

What do you think?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's some attention to detail Jim! I would look for the slightest wear marks on the fast idle cam's gold anodizing for interference. It is certainly possible, but without the "touchy feely" in-person experience...it's hard to tell from the photos. If so, It might be possible to shim the cable eyelet off the throttle linkage with a small washer given enough throttle post clearance.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

@PontiacJim, sadly no - I checked and there's a decent bit of clearance and it doesn't hang, and no wear marks. I took a look with the engine running and right at the end of the return it hangs up if I let the throttle off slowly. If I let it off fast the inertia carries it. It could be a weak spring, but the pedal has a rough feel and isn't all that light, so I don't think so. Pushing the cable back and forth feels higher friction than I'd expect something like a bike brake line to feel.

I took the cable off the carb and played around with just the carb throttle, it's totally smooth and returns perfectly. So I'm getting pretty sure now that the cable is the issue. I think looking at NeiLeMans' pictures I know what to get now.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

screaminggoat said:


> @PontiacJim, sadly no - I checked and there's a decent bit of clearance and it doesn't hang, and no wear marks. I took a look with the engine running and right at the end of the return it hangs up if I let the throttle off slowly. If I let it off fast the inertia carries it. It could be a weak spring, but the pedal has a rough feel and isn't all that light, so I don't think so. Pushing the cable back and forth feels higher friction than I'd expect something like a bike brake line to feel.
> 
> I took the cable off the carb and played around with just the carb throttle, it's totally smooth and returns perfectly. So I'm getting pretty sure now that the cable is the issue. I think looking at NeiLeMans' pictures I know what to get now.


Could be your pedal. I would unbolt it from the floor if floor mounted. Might be worn or have some junk jammed in it. Flush/clean it out and see how that works.

Might just undo it at the pedal and see how the pedal feels, but if original, I would be inclined to pull out the pedal and examine it for wear.


----------



## NeiLeMans (Aug 27, 2021)

Parts used, plus I used a phenolic 1" spacer and spreadbore to squarebore adapter plates. Beware that the lokar bracket did not allow the kickdown cable to clear the rear mounting boss on the Performer manifold, but does clear with the use of the spacer as you can see in my previous pic. That's assuming you want the kickdown addition as well.









Lokar KD-2350HT Lokar Hi-Tech Kickdown Kits | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Lokar Hi-Tech Kickdown Kits with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Automatic Transmission Kickdown Cables at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












Lokar SRK-4000 Lokar Throttle Cable Brackets | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Lokar Throttle Cable Brackets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Throttle Cable Brackets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












Lokar TC-1000HT Lokar Hi-Tech Throttle Cables | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Lokar Hi-Tech Throttle Cables with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Throttle Cables at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------

